# We need a charter w/crew - 3 days 2 nights



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I will be visiting Tortola March 23 through March 30. We are interested in a 2 night charter boat crewed experience. I realize that it is not typical to request charter service for such a short period of time, but my wife is a bit nervous about the whole thing. It is my hope to get her interested by taking baby steps.
A friend of mine (who has chartered many times out of the BVI) suggested we go to one of the marina''s (west end) a few days prior to our charter days and try to drum up a deal. He thought we might have good luck with this approach since our desired dates fall on a Wednesday and Thurday (returning Friday).
I am interested in getting some feedback with this approach and some ideas of what we should expect to pay. If it is not practical, I still have time to extend our hotel stay and take day boat trips. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a boat at VIP and have seen it chartered for as little as three days. Tell them you''d also like a captain. Between you and the captain you can sail the ship. The only problem I can see is that it''s high season, they may put you on a waiting list. That happen to me in Fl when we chartered for just a weekend.
Give them a call, if they have boats available I am sure they will help you out.
I''d do it at the beginning of the week if it were me, you might end up cancelling your hotel reservations. She''ll love it!!!

John
S/V Better than Popcorn
USVI- VIP Charters


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a 50'' Bavaria that has a few open days during that time frame and could arange what you are looking for. Just Email me direct at [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Please visit our bluevoyage tours from Antalya to any anchore points at southern and west coasts of Turkey-Mediterranean(like Caribbeans) :
www.a1line.com

You will find discounted but unbelievable boat tours like your the best dream on board at turquise waters...


----------

